

DesignCrit - Tool for creating comments about websites - amir20
http://designcrit.io/

======
amir20
I just launched this website. First version was written with NodeJS but I had
a hard time being able to maintain it. I rewrote it using RoR. Any feedback
would be appreciated!

------
krapp
I like it. It would definitely be useful for presentations and mockups. I hope
you get more visibility for this.

~~~
amir20
Thanks. I hope so too. Let me know if you know of any good ways to get
visibility. I have been posting on HN and reddit.

------
amir20
No comments? :(

